# How to make a hyperlink to an attachment in same email



## koolbluez (Aug 31, 2005)

How to make a hyperlink to an attachment in same email, so that the user can access the file by direct click on hyperlink while reading... instead of clicking the attachments... in both "outlook" or yahoo...

Like we do for links to a webpage... can we link to the attachment we send?


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 1, 2005)

help somebody.... phulease


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

hmmmmm

i also want to know this

anyone ?

well i dont think its possible coz u have to log in to get your attachment which is confidential ..so til u log in then only u will get your attcahments but not directly pasting in the web browser


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 2, 2005)

On some thinking, I feel this should be possible. But this differs from mail client to mail client. If you are sure that the recepient surely uses Outlook Express, then you can format the link to point to the place on hard disk where it is stored.

But OE uses a random folder name in C:\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\random folder\. How will you find out that name from the beginning?


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

@tuxfan
dont post twice..i think u r on slow coonection or what



> I feel this should be possible



howz that possible

well he is also asking for the direct link

czn we get direct link ?


----------



## siriusb (Sep 2, 2005)

Interesting question. There might be something in the rfc, if someone can read thru it. Then again, may be not.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

> in the rfc, if s



whats this rfc ?


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 3, 2005)

@expert: I don't post twice mate. If the page isn't refreshed after I press the submit button, I press it again. Anyway, I deleted the second post immediately on realising it, isn't it?

Can you give a download link in your email? How do you do that? Simply by giving the full path of that file on the web. In the same way, if you keep a link to file that is on your hard disk, you can let someone open it directly from the mail. But for that to work, you must know the exact path of the file. That is where the difficulty is at present. It differs from mail client to mail client. OE stores in one way, Thunderbird in another way. But even if you assume OE, as I already said, there is a random folder name which you don't know. If there is a way to find that, then its pretty easy.

You can try this.
- Create sample.txt in C:\
- Compose a mail and create a link in there with Sample File
- Click on the link. It will open sample.txt

In the same way, if you know the path where OE stores attachments, you can open it by keeping a link in the main body of the mail. Hope you know that all the attachments that you download are stored somewhere on the harddisk. We know most part of the path, but we need to know that exact path. Any way to do that?

Alternatively, don't attach the file, upload it somewhere and keep the link in the body of the mail. Thats better netiquette, anyway. The receipeint will download it at his convenience.


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 3, 2005)

boss.. what happens in yahoo or other e-service providers... when we want to link to an attachment in the email... so that we want the reader to click on a link in the email to the aatachment... so that as he is reading the mail... he clicks & accesses the mail attachment... the question of privacy is not there... as he is getting the attachment... i just want an easier usability for the reader.


----------

